# utrogestan



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

just read the leaflet on the utrogestan capsules that i am supposed to use as pessaries from tomorrow (day before embryo transfer) twice a day.. but the leaflet says very clearly that you should stop taking them if you become pregnant. But i can't stop taking them on monday (when i have e/t) since i am supposed to take them from sunday... 

i feel stuck. i can't disobey the leaflet because there wouldn't be an instruction like that unless they meant it, right? but the clinic said clearly that i was supposed to take them. I can't both take them and not take them. (panic face). 

how can the clinic be right? how can i prove they will not be dangerous to the embryo? why would the clinic not prescribe something that was safe for pregnancy? nothing makes sense to me. i am absolutely sure that if anything went wrong their answer would be 'well you should have read the leaflet'. 

Also it has peanut oil in, which sounds extremely dangerous to me. Doesn't peanut oil cause allergies?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Utrogestan capsules are prescribed off label for progesterone support during the 2ww and often beyond into first trimester.


The leaflet is giving information on the licensed indication so is of no use when you are using the product as part of IVF or similar treatments. Progesterone is perfectly fine to take and is essential during the 2ww to give your body the boost needed after all the other drugs you have taken in the lead up to ET.


Peanut oil is only dangerous if you have a proven allergy to peanuts. Otherwise it's fine to take.


If you are concerned then speak to the clinic about this they will be able to give you more detailed information about your treatment and why they have prescribed what they have. Suffice to say you are prescribed a standard treatment though and I'd strongly advise you follow the protocol as advised by clinic.


----------

